# Group no group



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I got a new back tension release. I have spent sometime on the blank bale. I went to the range today and I can keep about a 1.5" group at 20 yards in the 5/x ring. Not all in the x but three in and two just outside of the x. However when I shoot one arrow at each spot my five arrows are all over. Some 5 some 4 and maybe an x or two. So what's up? What do I need to work on to fix this.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds kind of backwards.... most people get flustered shooting more than one arrow at a spot. Too easy to break arrows.
Try shooting one arrow at each spot, but do it at 10 yards for a while.
The thing about archery is... anytime you try to improve yourself, you need to start close to build confidence.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

my guess is without seeing you shoot is; when your shooting one spot your not moving your head or upper body you steady in one place. when you shoot a 5 spot you have different targets in different areas so ill guess your pre. loading the upper body twisting some and moving your head or your form...... get the target up, chest high. shoot a video that will tell you what your doing.............hope this helps mike


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I had the same issue. I fixed it by doing two things. Started shooting top down. And making sure I dropped my bow shoulder. By dropping my bow shoulder it locked my shoulder in position and made a more steady bow arm. Even on 5 arrows fatigue starts to set in and shooting top down its not as noticeable. Add to that one more thing I did. Started bending at the waste. I came to full draw set my anchors and then aimed bending at the waste holding my form. This also helped. It's hard to say without watching you shoot.


----------

